# New pet care service market research



## pixelmunky (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello all, I come here to shamelessly beg for your help!

A friend and I are looking into creating a new kind of pet care service, and bringing the pet care industry into the 21st century, as part of our due diligence we're doing some market research and i'd really appreciate it if you could spare 2 minutes to answer our short survey? there's less than 10 questions are they're all really easy. No right or wrong answers.

We've been tweeting and trying to get responses but you know how it is, people generally ignore surveys now so if any of you could take the time to respond, we would be really grateful!

*If you own any pets:*
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8F7BXQJ

*If you know anyone who has a pet care business:*
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8F63R2H

Whole heartedly apologise of this is seen as spam, but we're just 2 friends looking to create a new product which we think pet owners will love! (particularly dog owners)

ps. My family and I are actually getting a new puppy Australian Labradoodle in May this year, can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I filled it in for you, as a pet care service myself. I didn't really have an answer that fitted your selections for 4 so left it blank.

There are already aps for keeping in touch with owners, but guess what? The owners don't want to pay for their half of it, and I can't reduce profits anymore to pay for my half when I could just send them a text message, or tweet them a photo, or upload albums, or write one update at the end of the day for everyone, for free.


----------



## pixelmunky (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey BoredomBusters,

Really appreciate your time on this... Couple of questions for you:

Would you be able to tell me the apps you're referring to that already exist? And out of interest, what price point were you looking to sell this kind of service at that your customers aren't willing to pay?

We've had a really great response on the survey so far, this is all really useful information.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

GPS Dog Walking | Veriwalk is the first one that comes to mind.

I didn't have a price point in mind as I wasn't selling it, but I put that in one of my newsletters after chatting to the company in case any of them wanted to look into it, and none of my customers expressed any interest at all. And I think it was something silly like if they wanted to verify a walk they just checked in and it cost something small like 50p. They didnt' have to look at all the walks, so was only cheap.


----------



## pixelmunky (Jan 26, 2014)

Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## pixelmunky (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to respond to these surveys, we've had a good turn out - particularly for dog owners.

We're still looking for more responses from business owners though so if you know anyone who runs their own pet care business, it would be great if you could encourage them to take the survey for us!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8F63R2H


----------

